# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  Post some random lyrcs

## FireIsTheCleanser

Tell me, did you sail across the sun
Did you make it to Milky Way
To see the lights all faded
And that heaven's overrated

-------------------------------
That part has been stuck in my head since I heard it on American Dad

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Daylight
In bad dreams
In a cool world
Full of cruel things
Hang tight
All you
Nothing like a big bad bridge
To go burning through.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SH-o7edhqss

----------


## Otherside

You wish you'd never ever met her at all
You wish you'd never ever met her at all
You wish you'd never ever met her at all

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I barricade myself, so the world can't see.
But as night comes I shrowd myself, in my own company.
The city moves as on a stage, while audience lie silent.
On sleepless nights watch moonlight fight, to battle daylight's violence.

Complexity deprives me, confined to solitary,
mind has gone but I walk on, into waking scenes. The prologue set all in your head... hallucinating others.
This world sublime, so let's aim high, seduction from the author.

I'm dreaming, I'm dreaming,
the nightmare world behind your mind.
I'm dreaming, only dreaming
from the pills we take to normalise.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJ6jNigQ9dU

----------


## sanspants

She's a silver lining, a lone ranger flying through an open space.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Thank you for being a friend
Travel down the road an back again
Your heart is true
You're a pal and a confidante

And if you threw a party
Iiinvited everyone you knew
You would see the biggest gift would be from me
And the card attached would say
Thank you for being a friend

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Only you can look at me the way you do
You always tint me, tint me black and blue
Such a shame, you frame me with such disdain
You got me washed out, washed out, colour drained

----------


## enfield

i loved you since we were eighteen 
long before we both thought the same thing

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I'll say it simple, so you can understand
Get my food right, I am a hungry man
You say "Sorry, not really a waitress. I'm studying to be an actress"
Start acting like a waitress!

----------


## Kirsebaer

You can get addicted to a certain kind of sadness
Like resignation to the end, always the end
So when we found that we could not make sense
Well you said that we would still be friends
But I'll admit that I was glad that it was over

But you didn't have to cut me off
Make out like it never happened and that we were nothing
And I don't even need your love
But you treat me like a stranger and that feels so rough
No you didn't have to stoop so low
Have your friends collect your records and then change your number
I guess that I don't need that though
Now you're just somebody that I used to know

----------


## Otherside

I'm gonna fight em off
A seven nation couldnt hold me back
They're gonna rip it all
Taking there time behind my back
And I'm talking to myself at night because I can't forget

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

"I go to pick her up, but I just get stared down
They say 'Hey guerro, what you doin' in this town?'
I got a mission so I don't care what they say
They think they're something , just because it's cowboy day
In their neighborhood, 
Her brothers scare me
but their sister looks so good"

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Who's going to do all the [BEEP] you don't like?
There's no glamour in the fields, no hope for the streets.
Go back to where you came from, question your nationality,
Pay dues to the government, come to find they can't stand me.

So pack your bags,
And let's hope and pray
The devil is ruthless
Ethnic cleansing day.

-------------------------
See I like this, but I can't figure out if they mean
"And let's hope and pray (because)
The devil is ruthless"

or 

"And let's hope and pray (that)
The devil is ruthless" 

Is tone is obviously angry, so the second one would make more sense that the enemy will one day suffer and that the singer is hoping that they suffer _hard/_. However, likening the people that are for the "ethnic cleansing" to the devil also makes sense. I like the second one better.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I'm working at my job
I'm so happy
More boring by the day
But they pay me

----------


## enfield

i never remember lyrics but this one i do since it has a pattern, and yeah i liked it ever since i first heard it =P

when there is desire there is gonna be a flame
when there is a flame someone's bound to get burned
but just because it burns doesn't mean ur gonna die

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> i never remember lyrics but this one i do since it has a pattern, and yeah i liked it ever since i first heard it =P
> 
> when there is desire there is gonna be a flame
> when there is a flame someone's bound to get burned
> but just because it burns doesn't mean ur gonna die



I think that's "Try" by Pink  ::): 
Some solid dancing in the music video, too.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Cause we are
The only one alive in this town
When everything is going down
We're becoming ghosts as well

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

What would you do if I came up to you 
Would you see me, or see right through me 
And I won't lie this is the first time
In a very long time since I felt this 

I want it all
I want it all
I want it all
I want it all

What would you do if I came up to you
And told you you were the one for me
Would you be kind enough to smile
Or turn away and reject me?

---------------------------------

I'm building a bomb
I AM! I'm building a bomb

Don't cry like you weren't gonna die
If we all go at once 
You don't have to say good-bye

I'm building a bomb
I AM! I'm building a bomb

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Well now you say that you like me
But you don't _like_ like me
And you say that you love me
But you're not in love with me

And "We should just be friends"
But friends shouldn't treat other friends like that
You're not too friendly when you act like that

----------


## Kirsebaer

I will leave my heart at the door
I won't say a word...
They've all been said before, you know
So why don't we just play pretend
Like we're not scared of what is coming next or scared of having nothing left,

Look, don't get me wrong
I know there is no tomorrow
All I ask is...

If this is my last night with you
Hold me like I'm more than just a friend
Give me a memory I can use
Take me by the hand while we do what lovers do
It matters how this ends
'Cause what if I never love again?

----------


## Otherside

Running through the field where all my tracks will be concealed and there's nowhere to go

----------


## Equinox

That little kiss you stole
It held my heart and soul
And like a ghost in the silence I disappear
Don't try to fight the storm
You'll tumble overboard
The waves will pull us under 
Tides will bring me back to you

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

When it's time to walk alone
The feeling hits me in the place
That place that only she can touch
Not just any pretty face

She's a queen and doesn't even know this
Ruling that kingdom in my heart
And when I'm gone and running with the Devil
She'll be at home waiting patiently

Edit: 500th post. Woot!

----------


## Otherside

This means nothing to me
This means nothng to me
This means nothing to me

OHHHHHH VIENNNNNNAAAAAAAAA

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

But baby you're not like that
You understand me and it's not an act
You're my empress and I crown you

I wanna go with you and leave all this behind us
We'll live in San Berdu and sell the place in Cyprus
Come on let's do it run away with me honey
We'll put a bunch of babies in your tummy and fly away

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Does a spot on prime time TV Land 
Justify the ruination of a fisherman?
"That could've been me" cries the albacore

----------


## Otherside

It's my life
My heart is like an open highway
Like frankie said I did it my way
I just wanna live while I'm alive 
It's my life 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

> It's my life
> My heart is like an open highway
> Like frankie said I did it my way
> I just wanna live while I'm alive 
> It's my life 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Lol I was just listening to this song today.

----------


## Doseone

Probably the most pretentious lyrics ever, but I love it. lol. 

What's up?
How's it going?
The unreal cheekbone
She is so dreamy
That she got features on Fellini
Deadpan, unimpressed
Archimedes Palimpsest
Just hanging out all Julian Casablancas

----------


## Cuchculan

You drink your coffee, and
 I sip my tea and we're
 Sitting here, playing so cool, thinking
 "What will be, will be."

Well it's getting kind of late now
 Oh I wonder if you'll stay now, stay now, stay now, stay now
 Or will you just politely say "Goodnight"?

I move a little closer to you,
 Not knowing quite what to do and I'm
 Feeling all fingers and thumbs
 I spill my tea
 Oh silly me!

Well it's getting kind of late now,
 I wonder if you'll stay now, stay now, stay now, stay now
 Or will you just politely say "Goodnight"?

And then we touch,
 Much too much,
 This moment has been waiting for a long, long time
 It makes me shiver
 It makes me quiver
 This moment I am so unsure
 This moment I have waited for
 Is it something you've been waiting for?
 Waiting for too?

Take off your eyes,
 Bare your soul,
 Gather me to you,
 And make me whole,
 Tell me your secret,
 Sing me the song,
 Sing it to me in the silent tongue

Well it's getting kind of late now,
 I wonder if you'll stay now, stay now, stay now, stay now
 Or will you just politely say "Goodnight"?

----------


## Doseone

It's all the same [BEEP] but they call it clouddead
I only got two hands and half a head

----------


## Doseone

Sage Francis will be studed by future poets. [BEEP] Eminem.

I was sweet on her
She was sweet on Jesus
We slept with a blanket barrier between us
Master of her craft, I had her laughin' like hyenas
When I asked her if she'd marry an elitist
Staggering genius in lace
With the grace of a drunken monk
The mask isn't seamless cause her face says something's up
But I don't dare ask her I just listen
Switchin' to my good ear and adjusting my position
As she discusses Ginsberg I listened and learned
As she disperses his words I just resisted the urge to do like he would
Whatever he wanted, if she allowed me to
She dangled that carrot then asked me:
"What would Bukowski do?"
Oh don't go there
He'd make you his mom and then completely lie about it in a book later on

----------


## Cuchculan

I got my mother into the music of Leonard Cohen. Before I gave her a CD, she had never heard any of his songs. Now she is a big fan. He is another one of these song writers who writes poetic words. He wrote this song in his later years. In the words you can see a couple go through life together. Their love still there. They are getting no younger. The end of love is death. 



Dance me to your beauty with a burning violin
Dance me through the panic 'til I'm gathered safely in
Lift me like an olive branch and be my homeward dove
Dance me to the end of love
Dance me to the end of love

Oh let me see your beauty when the witnesses are gone
Let me feel you moving like they do in Babylon
Show me slowly what I only know the limits of
Oh dance me to the end of love
Dance me to the end of love

Dance me to the wedding now, oh dance me on and on
Dance me very tenderly and dance me very long
We're both of us beneath our love, we're both of us above
Dance me to the end of love
Dance me to the end of love

Dance me to the children who are asking to be born
Dance me through the curtains that our kisses have outworn
Raise a tent of shelter now, though every thread is torn
Dance me to the end of love.

----------


## JamieWAgain

That made me cry. Beautiful. 
This is the first Stanza of my favorite song-The Song of Bernadette-

There was a child named Bernadette
I heard the story long ago
She saw the Queen of Heaven once
And kept the vision in her soul
No one believed what she had seen
No one believed what she heard
That there were sorrows to be healed
And mercy, mercy in this world.

----------


## fetisha

the loof is on fire!

----------


## Doseone

The Past
A definite nothing much
Biproduct of the heights of flesh and such
Net weight of one's ghost, got
A solved version of a former you
Not congealing on the ceiling of your present song
As it's greys reach off into gone
A bread end egg
If ever there was one

Nigh are those long gone bones on me 
Still you will to will to kill

The Present
The bread basket of choice
The all mighty and bone holding now
Where the day wears down on your direction and dive
Dripping its sad math in the brief breathe slide
Of every second sucked into the pearl that becomes you

Nigh are those long gone bones on me 
Still you will to will to kill

The Future
The future is fully opposable
Statistically there are no present plans of actions took
That can truly and entirely ever affect it
Nor set its effects completely to a certain more desirable strain of so

In fact
To the thinking thing
It is a killer black
An unpredictable and all devouring trap
It is a hollow in the mind, begging to be let out and bleach the now
Ignite the uquiets of the often fear-eyed and endowed skull
Drawing the stinging things to mean
Out like a present danger does the venom
We are but a swarm of ants to tremble on its handgun
The blood on its shield
A single swallow to its honey-smothered winds of wield

To it your death is a fact
To you an axe

Nigh are those long gone bones on me

----------


## Doseone

"In the time of your life, live—so that in that good time there shall be no ugliness or death for yourself or for any life your life touches. Seek goodness everywhere, and when it is found, bring it out of the hiding place and let it be free and unashamed

Place in matter and in flesh the least of the values, for these are the things that hold death and must pass away. Discover in all things that which shines and is beyond corruption. Encourage virtue in whatever heart it may have been driven into secrecy and sorrow by the shame and terror of the world. Ignore the obvious, for it is unworthy of the clear eye and the kindly heart

Be the inferior of no man, nor of any men be superior. Remember that every man is a variation of yourself. No man's guilt is not yours, nor is any man's innocence a thing apart. Despise evil and ungodliness, but not men of ungodliness or evil. These, understand. Have no shame in being kindly and gentle but if the time comes in the time of your life to kill, kill and have no regret

In the time of your life, live—so that in that wondrous time you shall not add to the misery and sorrow of the world, but shall smile to the infinite delight and mystery of it."

----------

